# Need help sexing calvus



## Saulosi77 (Dec 29, 2019)

Hello everyone, I'm new here and was wondering if someone could help me sex this Wild caught pair of Calvus I got. The person I purchased them from had the 5 months and was not able to get them to breed. I want to add to the group but want to make sure of the sexes first. The guy I purchased them from thought the larger one that is around 3.5/3.75 inches was a female and the smaller 3.25 inch one was male. I'm wondering if they are a pair or if I have two females or males? Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## Saulosi77 (Dec 29, 2019)

Sorry the bottom picture is the smaller 3.25" Calvus the top two are the larger one.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Have you already seen this article?
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ ... ry_pt2.php


----------



## Saulosi77 (Dec 29, 2019)

I have not seen that article. Thank you very much for the help. I am still a bit unsure though. I'm guessing they are both females because the vents are not pointed like a pencil tip but the vents are dark in color which goes against the article stating female vents are light in color. They both are not aggressive towards each other and have both claimed opposite sides of the tank which also leads me towards them being females. But if anyone knows I greatly appreciate the help!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I could not see the profile clearly enough in the pics, but I thought with the article you could examine them.

If there is no protrusion, I would say female. Aggression and territory is not a factor. In fact, claiming opposite sides implies aggression. Are there rocks on both sides?


----------



## Saulosi77 (Dec 29, 2019)

Yes there are rocks on both sides. The larger fish has claimed a cichlid cave and the smaller one likes under the sponge filter. They both have protrusions near the vent. Sorry for the not so great of pictures. The bottom picture shows the protrusion I'm talking about best. Thanks for your help. I'll compare to the article tomorrow and hopefully get better pics if I'm still unsure.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Also check out the following Male or Female and scroll down to the Calvus pics. The article also says that sometimes you need to wait until any cichlid female has laid eggs at least once to see the difference in the vent.


----------



## Saulosi77 (Dec 29, 2019)

Thanks everyone for all the great info! Here are two more pictures of the smaller Calvus. I am thinking they are both female with the papilla sticking down and angled towards the back. If anyone can clarify my thoughts based on the pictures I greatly appreciate it. Looks like I need to find a nice wild caught make and hope they pair up. Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Usually we start with six unsexed juveniles and allow them to choose their own mates. Adding one fish and hoping for a pair is a long shot.


----------

